# Pf1500g blurry



## Zed85 (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi guys can someone help me to identify the problem with my projector? I see a lot of smear on the image.. should i clean the lens? 
Thanks for any help and sorry for my english








*Spoiler*


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

That looks very bad. I think if the lens is dirty on the outside, you should be able to SEE the smudge very easily. If the smudge is in the upper left corner of the screen, when you are facing the projector lens, the smudge would be on the lower left area used by the image passing through the lens. If there is something INSIDE the lens, you may be able to illuminate the inside of the lens (projection lamp OFF!) with a small flashlight to see if something flaked off somewhere and dropped into the optical path. Potentially, there could be contamination in the light engine on a prism, di-chroic mirror, heat filter, mirror surface, or other optical path component -- those are problematic as front/back may be entirely different, so if it is removed in 1 orientation (the correct one), the replacement has to have a marking that allows it to be used in the same orientation. So this isn't something for the occasional DIYer. Someone with really good tech skills including optical systems could probably tackle some more in-depth cleaning. There can be first-surface mirrors and any optical element can have coatings that can be damaged from improper cleaning (eye glass cleaner and microfiber lens cleaning cloth are safest).


----------

